

Looking for talented programmer in Atlanta... - lavaman

Alright, I realize this may not be the best city for an internet startup, but if you happen to be a genius at programming, please let me know.  I'm an entrepreneur and basically need someone(s) who knows hacking inside and out to be an equal member in a new venture.  I'll of course let you see a business plan and you can decide based on that.  It will be a ton of work but we will do the bulk of the work after some funding comes through (but to even get that funding, I need more talent attached to this).<p>I hope this doesn't sound like a scam.  It's not.  Even if you aren't interested, I'm always looking for advice.<p>Thanks!
possibleselves (at) gmail.com
======
Rhapso
I really wish I could raise my hand. I am a college student in Atlanta
pursuing a computer science degree and I am looking for any time of experience
I can get, But I am not this hacker you are looking for.

------
lavaman
Thanks Rhapso! If you're up for it I'd be down for a cup of coffee sometime,
I'd just like to understand the world of programming better.

------
brudgers
Would "Looking for a technical cofounder" be a better description?

~~~
lavaman
Yes, that's the perfect description of what I'm looking for, maybe I should
put up a new post? I've read that startups have a much better chance of
succeeding if everyone is friends from the get-go, but I'm not giving up the
search...

